# Streamer TheEvilHunt



## TheEvilHunt (25. April 2015)

Hallo zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 
Ich hoffe ich bin hier richtig fals nicht dann verschiebt mich bitte ^^
 
Also erst mal zu meiner Person Mein Name ist Gulien's, Ich bin frische 18 und Wohne zurzeit in Berlin. Ich habe vor 1 Jahr meine Liebe für Pc spiele entdeckt und zocke eigentliche sämtliche spiele aber gehe gezielt auf eure Wünsche ein :3
 
Mein Ziel beim Streamen ist es euch zu Unterhalten und eine Hilfsbereite Community aufzubauen und mit/für euch Spiele zu Gamen. Ich hoffe ihr habt daran genauso viel Spaß wie ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 
Für weitere Fragen könnt ihr ja einfach mal vorbeischauen ich beantworte euch dann sämtliche fragen Persönlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 
Meine Streaming Zeiten sind: JEDEN Tag mindestens 5 Stunden also wenn ihr irgendwann mal vorbei schauen würdet würde ich mich sehr freuen ich bin jeden tag da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 
Heute Abend ab 18:00 Uhr steht League of Legend's auf dem Programm wenn ihr mal vorbeischauen würdet würde ich mich sehr darüber freuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 
Bis dahin mit freundlichen grüßen,
TheEvilHunt
 
[twitch]theevilhunt[/twitch]


----------



## Patiekrice (25. April 2015)

Hallo Gulien,

 

gerade mal reingeschaut.. du solltest den Pegel mal anpassen. Die Leute im TS/Skype(?) sind im Vergleich zu dir soo leise, in dem Moment als ich eingeschaltet habe, haben gerade nur diese gesprochen und ich habe lauter gestellt und als du dann ins Mikro gebrüllt hast, habe ich direkt wieder ausgemacht. Ist echt unangenehm.


----------



## TheEvilHunt (25. April 2015)

hallo knusperkopf,

 

danke für deine tolle rückmeldung ich habe mich grade darum gekümmert es müsste eigentlich nun passen nächstes mal fals du nochmal vorbei schauen solltest kannst du auch gerne in denn chat schreiben dann mache ich sowas sofort 

 

danke fürs vorbeischauen <3


----------



## Patiekrice (25. April 2015)

Ich wollte deinen Stream nicht vor deinen anderen Zuschauern öffentlich kritisieren


----------



## TheEvilHunt (25. April 2015)

kannst du ruhig machen ich sag es sogar häufig in meinem stream das jeder Verbesserungen vorschlagen kann, da ich noch ziemlich neu bin und ihr mir so helfen könnt denn stream immer weiter zu verbessern


----------

